# Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³



## cm_schenk (31. Dez. 2008)

Bei uns steht der Bau eines Koiteichs mit ca. 36m³ bevor.
1.) Die Maße sind 7m x 3,5m x 1,5m 
2.) Ein Schacht für die Technik ist direkt am Teich vorgesehen
3.) Der Boden und die Wände werden aus Stahlbeton hergestellt
4.) Für die komplette Technik sollen Oase-Produkte zum Einsatz kommen
5.) Da es sich um einen formalen, rechteckigen Teich mit Edelstahl Umrandung handeln wird, sind nur wenige Pflanzen vorgesehen. 
6.) Anbei ein PDF mit der Situation

Um Fehler zu vermeiden, wollten wir gerne ein paar Fragen loswerden. Es steht in den Foren so viel, dass man wahrscheinlich 3 Wochen braucht um alles zu lesen und vor allem zu verstehen. Problem ist, dass wir derzeit unseren Vorgarten samt Garage neu bauen lassen und der Teich gleich mit erstellt werden soll. Am 08.01 gehen die Arbeiten schon weiter.

Zu unseren Fragen:
a.)  Welche Oase Produkte sind die optimalen, wenn man keine Technik neben dem Teich (über Teichniveau) stehen haben will? Es soll alles im Schacht neben dem Teich untergebracht werden.
b.) Welche Technik sollte sonst zum Einsatz kommen und wo wird diese am besten positioniert (Skimmer, Bodenabläufe für Beton, Teichheizung, minimal Beleuchtung im Teich etc.)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Torsten. Z (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Wenn alles unter Teichniveau sein soll warum dann OASE? Dann doch sofort auf Schwerkraft bzw. Teilschwerkraft bauen.

1  ein bzw. zwei Bodenablauf
2 Skimmer ablauf
3 Vorfilter, Spaltsieb (Teischwerkarft) Sifi, Trommelfilter, Vlies Filter Schwerkraft
4 Biofilterkammer gefüllt mit __ Hel-X
5 Rückläufe zum Teich in verschiedenen Höhen anbringen (3 bis 4 Stk.) 
6 Pumpe günstig und hohe Fördermenge Rohrpumpe (du musst ja keine Höhe überwinden, beim Spaltsieb würde ich eine bzw. zwei Oase Optimax einsetzen, mit einer Leistung von 20.000 L/H.
7 UVC entweder Tauch UVC in eine extra Kammer oder einen 75 Watt Brenner im Bypass betreiben mit ca. 8.000 bis 12.000 L/H.

Zur Tiefe 1.5 Meter, darüber würde ich nochmal nachdenken und sofort auf 2 bis 2.5 Meter Tiefe gehen es lohnt sich.


----------



## rainthanner (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Hallo Sascha, 



> Bei uns steht der Bau eines Koiteichs mit ca. 36m³ bevor.


das freut mich für euch und das geplante Volumen ist absolut perfekt und noch gut bezahlbar in den laufenden Kosten. 

Ich werde dir kurz und hoffentlich verständlich antworten. 



> 1.) Die Maße sind 7m x 3,5m x 1,5m


 nimm in der Länge einen Meter weg und in der Tiefe einen halben dazu. Optimale Teichtiefe = 2m 



> 2.) Ein Schacht für die Technik ist direkt am Teich vorgesehen


 das ist gut. Diesen Schacht lieber zu groß, als zu klein planen. Hier kann der in Punkt 1 gewonnene Meter Gold wert sein. 



> 3.) Der Boden und die Wände werden aus Stahlbeton hergestellt


Kann man so machen. Isolierung nicht vergessen. 




> 4.) Für die komplette Technik sollen Oase-Produkte zum Einsatz kommen


Leider weiß ich nicht, was Oase im Koiteich-Filterbereich zur Zeit im Programm hat. Könnte man sicher auch anders lösen, aber hier melden sich gewiß noch Freunde der Technikfraktion. 



> 5.) Da es sich um einen formalen, rechteckigen Teich mit Edelstahl Umrandung handeln wird, sind nur wenige Pflanzen vorgesehen.


 Kann man so machen. 
Ein guter Koi liebt seinen Teich auch ohne diesem Karnickelfutter. Der Karpfen - hat man mir erzählt - kann auch mit Pflanzen im Teich leben. (Kleiner Insiderstachel an unsere Biotruppe im Forum) 
Aber du baust ja einen Koiteich und keinen Karpfenteich. 


Wenn der Teich wirklich eine Beleuchtung haben soll, dann bitte nicht im Wasser. Also dann lieber den Strahler von aussen in Richtung Teich. 



Wie geschrieben: 
*a* und den Rest von *b* übernehmen gewiß die Technikfreunde.


Gruß rainer


----------



## rainthanner (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Na siehst du, Thorsten hat schon übernommen.


----------



## Torsten. Z (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Habe auch Koi aber keinen reinen Koi Teich. Dazu mögen wir andere Tier zu sehr und deshalb haben wir einen Teich in dem sich neben den Koi auch __ Frösche, __ Molche und anderes Getier wohl fühlt. Und den Koi schaden die Pflanzen nicht  Denke eher er mag sie und auch ein Koi möchte sich mal verstecken können. 

Nicht nur das Pflanzen ganz nett aussehen, sie tragen auch etwas zur Wasserqualität bei und dienen vielen Tieren im und am Teich. Ich habe lieber ein paar Wasserpflanzen als Leichbürsten im Teich z.B.
Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Also ein paar Pflanzen solltest du schon haben, Pflanzen bauen Phosphate, Nitrit und andere "Giftstoffe" ab.

Bei einem Koiteich würde ich von den O...produkten Abstand nehmen, die funktionieren, keine Frage, aber bei 36m³ mit Koibesatz wird der Reinigungsaufwand enorm werden. Les dich doch mal in die Themen Trommelfilter, Vliesfilter ein. Preislich nicht viel höher aber deutlich effektiver und Wartungsärmer.


----------



## cm_schenk (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Als erstes wünsche ich ein gesundes und frohes neues Jahr! 
Vielen Dank für Eure prompten Rückmeldungen. Das hat mich sehr gefreut. Scheinbar gibt es in Sachen Technik noch viel zu lernen. Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste der verfügbaren Hersteller für Filter, Pumpen, etc.? Wenn ich bisher eins gelernt habe, dann ist es nie am falschen Ende zu sparen. (gerne auch an ***). Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn einer mir den Porsche (gerade bei Vorfilter, Spaltsieb Teichschwerkraft Sifi, Trommelfilter, Vlies Filter Schwerkraft... wie war das mit Torsten ;-)) unter den Herstellern nennen könnte. Sicherlich wird ein Garten- und Landschaftsbauer immer nur den Hersteller nennen, dessen Produkte er auch vertreibt. 
Was meint Ihr? Danke Euch....
Viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## cm_schenk (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Zum Thema Pflanzen hat sich nun auch meine Frau zu Wort gemeldet. Wie war das mit den Kompromissen......es werden wohl doch ein paar mehr werden ;-)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Hallo und auch ein frohes neues Jahr 

Eine Liste der verfügbaren Filterhersteller gibts nicht denke ich, da schwört eh jeder auf SEIN Modell. 
Besuch doch mal ein paar Onlineshops die Technik am Teich verkaufen. Da kannst du dich schon mal informieren was es so am Markt gibt. Die Entscheidung welche Filtertechnik zum Einsatz kommen soll, triffst nur du alleine. 
Du kannst aber gerne deine Filterkonfiguration hier einstellen, wir werden dir dann schon sagen ob das so geht oder nicht. Interessant ist vielleicht auch die Eigenbauecke https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/85/ 

Zum Thema Pflanzen: Ich möchte auch keine Pflanzen direkt im Teich haben (2 Seerosen sind die Ausnahme), aus diesem Grund habe ich einen 5m² Pflanzenfilter vorgeschaltet. Vielleicht ist das auch eine Möglichkeit für deinen Teich.
Eine Schwimminsel werde ich auch noch holen/bauen.

Kannst dir ja mal meine Teichbaudoku anschauen, steht in der Signatur.


----------



## cm_schenk (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Danke Dir Uwe. Scheinbar gibt es Onlineshops wie Sand am Meer.:friede Deine Doku hatte ich mir schon angeschaut, bevor ich übehaupt etwas ins Forum eingestellt hatte ;-)
OK, das ganze Projekt wird wohl doch mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, als vermutet. Zeit ist bei uns immer das größte Problem, sodass ich wahrscheinlich doch ein Planungsteam einschalten werde. Zumindest kenn ich ein paar Schlagwörter, sodass ich wenigstens ein wenig mitreden kann.

Ja, die lieben Planzen. Ob ich mit zwei Seerosen durchkomme ist fraglich.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Hi Sascha,

plane vorallem deine bodenablauf oder abläufe gut, da kommt einiges an verrohrung zusammen, ebenfalls solltest du dir überlegen ob du nicht gleich damit einen schwerkraftfilter nutzen möchtest und vorallem wo du den platzieren könntest. Die Oase Dinger sind meist gepumpte versionen und bei Koi haltung find ich, da könnte ein guter selbstbaufilter schon besser und effektiver sein.  Du kannst doch gern mal mehrere Skizzen hier reinstellen (+ das zu bebauende Areal auch umrandet darstellen) -die Teichform ist z.b. nicht unwichtig um eine möglichst gute Strömung zu erreichen usw.


----------



## cm_schenk (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*

Hallo Ralf,

mittlerweile bin ich schon ein Stück weiter. Oase habe ich Dank den Beiträgen schon wieder verworfen. Mittlerweile ist die Schwerkraftfilterung gesetzt. Nun bin ich bei Nexus 3000 Professional gelandet. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der Rest....wie auch immer dieser für den 36m³ Teich aussehen mag. Eine Skizze hatte ich schon beigefügt. Aber hier nochmal. Da der Teich rechteckig sein wird, sollte die Umsetzung eigentlich trivial sein...wenn man sich damit auskennt. Die Größe habe ich nun aufgrund der Anregungen modifiziert. 7 x 3.5 x 2. Welchen Durchmesser sollten denn die Wasserabäufe haben? Gleiche Frage stellt sich für den Skimmer (von wem auch immer dieser sein mag). Der Bauunternehmer muss ja dementsprechend die Öffnungen dafür vorsehen.

Wäre es möglich, dass Du mir mal so einen Ablauf der Technik skizzierst und vor allem, wo sollten die ganzen Löcher in den Beton? Ist mein geplanter Technikschacht mit 1.5 x 1.5 x 1.5 ausreichend?

Danke Dir. 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Redlisch (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Planung formaler Koiteich 36m³*



Torsten. Z schrieb:


> Zur Tiefe 1.5 Meter, darüber würde ich nochmal nachdenken und sofort auf 2 bis 2.5 Meter Tiefe gehen es lohnt sich.




Ab 2m bitte aufpassen, evtl. in den meisten Bundesländern Baugenehmigung erforderlich !


Axel


----------

